# anyone ever use iPee synthetic urine?



## Niteowl (Feb 3, 2012)

I have searched all over the internet and can only find one person briefly mentioning it worked for them. Please let me know if its worked for you or anyone you know. Its powdered and ive never used a kind that isnt pre-mixed. Help put my mind at ease please!! Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to MP...   most here reccomend: QuickFix

hopefully someone will have some info on thap product you have...  :48:


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Just. Unfortunately I already have iPee :'( Can't believe theres no info about it. Their website seems pretty legit. Says its Ph and gravity balanced. Box even says "So real even a laboratory can tell the difference" If I fail after it says that they seriously need to be shut down. I guess the lack of negative reviews is a hopeful sign tho. Just need 1 genuine person to put my mind at ease D:

Hopefully providing a link is ok...just to show people what im talkin about ipee2.com


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

I know 4u2smoke has used it (QuickFix) w/ success, mayhaps he'll post up here or u could PM him...


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 3, 2012)

I got super excited when I saw you say someone used it and it worked..untill i noticed you say (Quickfix), then my heart sank. Theres tons of info on quickfix working. Just to clarify, I need info on the brand: iPee synthetic urine, NOT quickfix. There is no info, negative or positive on iPee. Not to be rude but please only reply if you have info on iPee, as that is the brand I already have.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

Niteowl said:
			
		

> I got super excited when I saw you say someone used it and it worked..untill i noticed you say (Quickfix), then my heart sank. Theres tons of info on quickfix working. Just to clarify, I need info on the brand: iPee synthetic urine, NOT quickfix. There is no info, negative or positive on iPee. Not to be rude but please only reply if you have info on iPee, as that is the brand I already have.


 

SORRY bout that Niteowl, hit submit reply b4 completely taking everything in....

:doh: I'll stop doing that now:bolt::ccc:


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 3, 2012)

No problem 7, im just stressin out bigtime:cry: im gonna try to stop doin that also :joint4:


----------



## Growdude (Feb 4, 2012)

Niteowl said:
			
		

> No problem 7, im just stressin out bigtime:cry: im gonna try to stop doin that also :joint4:


 
Dont know when your test is but quikfix can ship and be at your door in 24 hours


----------



## hazeisme (Sep 4, 2014)

Niteowl said:


> No problem 7, im just stressin out bigtime:cry: im gonna try to stop doin that also :joint4:



what happened? im in the same postion u were i! did ipee work for the lab test?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

For our hospital pee tests we use quick-fix synthetic urine. 10-15 bux at hindew (no racist intent here) gas stations.

Works 100%.  Lab friendly too!!


----------

